# 

## rustin

W gminie rusza nabór na dofinansowanie montażu fotowoltaiki, koszt według gminy to ok 24 tys zł z czego będzie trzeba zapłacić ok 4 tys + 8% vat + 8% vat od wartości dotacji unijnej. Jeżeli dobrze rozumiem, koszt całkowity nie przekroczy 6,5 tys zł.
Bardziej zastanawia mnie opłacalność tej inwestycji w oparciu o ingerencję w nowo wybudowany dom, kwestia finansowa przy rocznym zużyciu ok 3000-3500 kWh chyba jest bezdyskusyjna.
Dom jednorodzinny z dachem dwuspadowym,spadki na wschód i zachód https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...rsja-a-WRD1237 . Skrzynka rozdzielcza wiatrołapie. Jak wygląda montaż idąc od dachu do wewnątrz domu ? W kotłowni jest komin z kanałem wentylacyjnym systemowym , więc dość wąskim także jak prowadzi się taką instalację ? Czy z kotłowni trzeba by prowadzić jakieś przewody do rozdzielni? Czy w wiatrołapie montowane były by dodatkowe urządzenia czy można w kotłowni  lub garażu? Czytam , że lepiej montować panele na stronie zachodniej także z tej strony nawet nie ma możliwości puszczenia przewodów w kominie, panele były by nad sypialnią i garażem. W takim wypadku dziurawi się dach i prowadzi przewody przez sufit na poddaszu ( sufit ocieplony wełną i na niej KG) i strop ? Z powodu tych niewiadomych zastawiam się czy w ogóle podchodzić do tematu.

----------


## d7d

Można zrozumieć że masz problem z niszczeniem przez montaż instalacji PV świeżo wybudowanego domu. 
Instalację montuje się ze względów ekonomicznych i ochrony środowiska.
Możesz montować na obu połaciach.
"Demolka" domu z powodu instalacji będzie niewielka. 
Wielu by chciało mieć taką dotację.
Podaj jeszcze co maja w tej cenie zamontować.

----------


## rustin

Nadal to nie jest odpowiedź na moje pytania.
Jak prowadzi się przewody jeżeli nie kominem? Jeżeli kominem czy może to być kanałem wentylacyjnym systemowym? Czy przy rozdzielni będą jakieś urządzenia? 
Nie ma podane co będzie montowane tylko minimum 2kW a Maks 5kW w zależności od zapotrzebowania

----------


## Marek13

Ja mam poprowadzone przewody na zewnątrz domu. Potem wchodzą z zewnątrz (dziura) na antersolę, gdzie zamontowany jest inwerter i zabezpieczenia strony prądu stałego (DC)  i zmiennego (AC). Potem prąd zmienny (kabel)  znowu wychodzi na zewnątrz do gniazda 3- fazowego. 

Także rozwiązania mogą być dowolne.

Mam tak samo stronę wschód - zachód. Prąd generowany jest praktycznie 20-25 minut po wschodzie słońca, aż do zachodu (30 minut przed).

Pod względem produkcji prądu są to właściwie lustrzane odbicia. Poniżej wykres natężenia prądu w dwóch stringach. Ipv1-  string wschodni, Ipv 2 string zachodni.

Przecięcie wykresów oczywiście około południa.

----------


## cuuube

> przy rocznym zużyciu ok 3000-3500 kWh chyba jest bezdyskusyjna.


 ze zużyciem 3500 celuj w instalację bliżej 5 kWp , a nie 3,5 . Spora część produkcji pójdzie w magazyn i do odbioru będziesz miał 80 % . Zwykle zużycie na bieżąco to 20 - 30% . Czyli np z 3 000kWh zużywasz 20% 600 kWh , 2400 idzie w magazyn  ,  z tego odbierasz 80%  - 1920 kWh . Wychodzi  ,że z instalacji 3 kWp zakładajac,że zrobi tyle kWh co podałem  masz do dyspozycji tylko 2500 kWh .




> W kotłowni jest komin z kanałem wentylacyjnym systemowym , więc dość wąskim także jak prowadzi się taką instalację ? Czy z kotłowni trzeba by prowadzić jakieś przewody do rozdzielni?Czy w wiatrołapie montowane były by dodatkowe urządzenia czy można w kotłowni lub garażu?


 generalnie niby nie jest zalecane kanałem wentylacyjnym , życie jednak pokazuje ,że sporo ludzi tak właśnie robi. Powinny iść w peszlach . Od paneli na dachu ,aż do inwertera  idą kable DC . Sam inwerter zalecany jest jak najbliżej paneli , miejsce montażu dowolne - no może z dala od wody .




> Czytam , że lepiej montować panele na stronie zachodniej


 zależy w jakich porach bywasz częściej w domu . Rano , czy wieczorem - można zwiększyć autokonsumpcję .




> panele były by nad sypialnią i garażem. W takim wypadku dziurawi się dach i prowadzi przewody przez sufit na poddaszu ( sufit ocieplony wełną i na niej KG) i strop ?


 masz już ocieplony dom i wykończony ?

----------


## rustin

Dom jest wykończony, ocieplony elewacja itd wszystko już na gotowo bo mieszkamy.
Zastanawiam się jak by najlepiej to zrobić. 
Kanał wentylacyjny w kominie systemowym jest dość mały, najlepiej jakby inaczej ale też nie wyobrażam sobie żeby robić dziurę wewnątrz sypialni przez KG.
Może jakoś od strony wschodniej i z dachu na ścianę i do kotłowni, jeżeli by się tak dało. Druga kwestia czy urządzenia można zamontować np w kotłowni a do rozdzielni w domu tylko przewód? Bo rozumiem że musi do rozdzielni podłączenie. 
Czyli najlepiej na zgłoszeniu napisać że zużycie roczne jest 4000kWh?

----------


## d7d

Podaj większe zużycie roczne niż masz.
W miarę upływu czasu będziesz więcej zużywał prądu a panele będą tracić sprawność.
Z 4.000 kWh produkcji, przy bieżącym zużyciu prądu na poziomie 25%, "za darmo" będziesz miał ok. 3.400 kWh lub jeszcze mniej w zależności od rozliczeń z ZE.
Z instalacji 4.000 Wp możesz mieć więcej lub mniej niż 4.000 kWh rocznej produkcji.
Inwerter możesz zamontować w kotłowni lub w garażu.

----------


## rustin

Czyli cały osprzęt może być w innym pomieszczeniu niż rozdzielnica ale do niej i tak muszą iść jakieś przewody? Tylko przewody czy coś tam trzeba będzie dorabiac?

----------


## d7d

Tylko przewody.

----------


## vr5

*@rustin*

Rozdzielnica AC, Inwerter oraz rozdzielnica DC mogą być w jednym pomieszczeniu - wystarcz 1 m2  ściany, a nawet mniej by to wszystko się zmieściło. Od paneli pójdą 2, lub 4 przewody każdy o grubości kabla antenowego. Którędy puścić te kable i gdzie dać inwerter z pewnością doradzi instalujący PV.

Co do pomieszczenia - może być kotłownia, garaż lub na zewnątrz.

----------


## rustin

Nie jest problemem mi montażu w kotłowni czy garażu, problem jest w wiatrolapie gdzie jest główna skrzynka rozdzielcza, tam nie ma miejsca na nic.

----------


## Marek13

Jak masz w garażu gniazdo 3-fazowe, to podpinasz się pod nie - to gniazdo i tak jest połączone z rozdzielnią. Te kable zwykle maja odpowiednie przekroje. Jeżeli nie, to prowadzisz kabel łączący rozdzielnię ze skrzynka zabezpieczającą po stronie AC przy inwerterze.
Ja nie ruszałem niczego w rozdzielni.

----------


## rustin

I to jest bardzo dobra podpowiedź która rozwiązuje większość moich wątpliwości. W kotłowni mam gniazdo 3f które jest w rozdzielni zebezbieczone B20. 
Tylko trzeba przyjąć, że to gniazdo już nie będzie do użytku do jakiego jest przeznaczone?

----------


## d7d

Albo zamontuje drugie gniazdo obok  :smile:

----------


## d7d

O lokalizacji falowników
https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...-zwrocic-uwage

----------


## JTKirk

U mnie falownik jest w piwnicy. Nieużywanym kominem spalinowym puściłem 2 kable na dół (2, bo docelowo bedą 2 instalacje) i dodatkowo internet. Do rozdzielki objechałem grubym kablem przez garaż i jednocześnie pociągnąłem z powrotem kabel, żeby mieć rezerwowe zasilanie w piwnicy (oryginalne kable w piwnicy okazały się za cienkie) - z tego wyprowadziłem sobie nowe gniazdka
Jedyny problem, to słaby zasięg wifi w piwnicy, a do sticka z falownika nie mozna podpiąć kabla...muszę dodatkowy router wifi podpiąć.

----------


## rustin

Panowie był ktoś od fotowoltaiki patrzyli mierzyli itd. Mówili że można zrobić wszystko pod gniazdem siłowym ale oni już nie będzie do użytku, z niego nie da się wyprowadzić drugiego, jedynie trzeba by ciągnąć nowe przewody od skrzynki rozdzielczej ale to bez sensu. Gość nie wiedział czy tak jest.

----------


## miecio 301

> Panowie był ktoś od fotowoltaiki patrzyli mierzyli itd. Mówili że można zrobić wszystko pod gniazdem siłowym ale oni już nie będzie do użytku, z niego nie da się wyprowadzić drugiego, jedynie trzeba by ciągnąć nowe przewody od skrzynki rozdzielczej ale to bez sensu. Gość nie wiedział czy tak jest.


Przecież na końcu tego obwodu trzeba by zainstalować jakąś rozdzielnie a w niej umieścić zabezpieczenie falownika i ew. ochronniki przepięciowe więc jeszcze jedno zabezpieczenie i można też zasilić to gniazdo

----------


## rustin

Czyli na 100% można wykorzystać gniazdo siłowe do podłączenia fotowoltaiki aby nie ciągnąć kabli do skrzynki rozdzielczej i to gniazdo nadal będzie spełniać swoje zadanie?

----------


## miecio 301

Czy na 100% to zależy ile mocy tej fotowoltaiki,inwerter jedno czy trójfazowy, jakim przekrojem to obecne gniazdo jest zasilane
Ale jeżeli firma która oglądała twierdzi że można to zrobić pod gn. siłowym to pewnie sprawdziła.
Wcześniej pisałeś że ten obwód (gniazdo siłowe) jest zabezpieczony bezp. B20 więc jeżeli to zabezpieczenie było dobrane poprawnie to przekrój powinien wynosić 4mm2 i jeżeli jest taki to w zależności jak długi jest ten odcinek to nawet inwerter jednofazowy 4,6kW powinien działać, jeżeli inwerter byłby trójfazowy to tym bardziej będzie ok. i to wcześniejsze gniazdo też może nadal być czynne

----------


## rustin

Twierdzi że można pod gniazdo ale gniazdo już nie będzie używane bo wykorzystają je do instalacji.

----------


## Marek13

> Twierdzi że można pod gniazdo ale gniazdo już nie będzie używane bo wykorzystają je do instalacji.


Obok zakładają drugie i po wszystkim. Drugie zasilane z tego samego kabla, a nie z jakiejś nowej linii.

 Moje gniazdo 3-fazowe nie wie, że nie może być wykorzystane i czuje się dobrze :smile:  Jak mówiłem wcześniej mam wpiętą stronę AC do instalacji idącej do garażu.

----------


## JTKirk

> Twierdzi że można pod gniazdo ale gniazdo już nie będzie używane bo wykorzystają je do instalacji.


może tak twierdzą, bo nie chce im się czegoś trochę dodatkowo przerobić?!?

----------


## michalsiak

Ja u siebie mam wpiętą instalację w gniazdo siłowe w garażu a gniazdo dalej działa. Przewody są wpięte w rurce instalacyjnej od góry.

----------


## miecio 301

mniej więcej tak by to wyglądało

----------


## vr5

*@miecio 301*

Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest kable AC doprowadzić do rozdzielnicy za licznikiem. Dać  zabezpieczenia niezależne od innych odbiorów (dedykowane wyłącznie dla instalacji PV).

Jak coś będziesz przerabiał w domowej instalacji, lub coś "walnie" w którymś z obwodów, to instalacja PV będzie nadal pracowała (i odwrotnie).

----------


## rustin

I kuc ściany. Tego chce uniknąć

----------


## mitch

Przemyśl temat. Razem - i Ty i oni pójdziecie na łatwiznę. Takie rzeczy lubią się mścić. Pamiętaj, że to Twoja instalacja, a nie wykonawcy. Może warto zrobić coś porządnie, a nie jak to u nas mamy w zwyczaju, ciągle na prowizorkach lecimy.

----------


## miecio 301

> *@miecio 301*
> 
> Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest kable AC doprowadzić do rozdzielnicy za licznikiem. Dać  zabezpieczenia niezależne od innych odbiorów (dedykowane wyłącznie dla instalacji PV).
> 
> Jak coś będziesz przerabiał w domowej instalacji, lub coś "walnie" w którymś z obwodów, to instalacja PV będzie nadal pracowała (i odwrotnie).


Jakie zagrożenia widzisz w tej koncepcji zasilania?
Przecież to dokładnie jest tak jak sam piszesz, przewód do rozdzielni RPV AC jest zabezpieczony i doprowadzony z rozdzielni RG za licznikiem, zabezpieczenie falownika jest  w  rozdzielni RPV-AC i jest dedykowane tylko dla PV  a gniazdo 3-faz też ma swoje zabezpieczenie. Pozostaje jedynie dobrać to zabezp. falownika w zależności od jego mocy zgodnie z kartą katalogową i zabezp. gniazda w zależności od przewidywanego obciążenia

----------


## vr5

> Jakie zagrożenia widzisz w tej koncepcji zasilania?
> Przecież to dokładnie jest tak jak sam piszesz, przewód do rozdzielni RPV AC jest zabezpieczony i doprowadzony z rozdzielni RG za licznikiem, zabezpieczenie falownika jest  w  rozdzielni RPV-AC i jest dedykowane tylko dla PV  a gniazdo 3-faz też ma swoje zabezpieczenie. Pozostaje jedynie dobrać to zabezp. falownika w zależności od jego mocy zgodnie z kartą katalogową i zabezp. gniazda w zależności od przewidywanego obciążenia


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz, ale ze zrozumieniem...

----------


## rustin

Właśnie ja się nie znam i nie rozumiem. Jakby można o wyjaśnienie.
Teraz przewód siłowy wychodzi ze skrzynki rozdzielczej w domu i jest zabezpieczony bezpiecznikiem.
Jeżeli coś by się działo to jest on na osobnym obwodzie, źle mówię ?
Proponujesz aby przewody jednak ciągnąć od fotowoltaiki do skrzynki rozdzielczej w domu i dać zabezpieczenie ?
Ten gość co był mówił , że gdyby nie różnicówka w domu to by można nawet wpiąć się w gniazdko 220v

----------


## michmys

Rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie:

§ 268. 1. Instalacje wentylacji mechanicznej i klimatyzacji w budynkach, z wyjątkiem budynków jednorodzinnych i rekreacji indywidualnej, powinny spełniać następujące wymagania:
3) w przewodach wentylacyjnych nie należy prowadzić innych instalacji;

UWAGA: chodzi o wentylację MECHANICZNĄ a nie GRAWITACYJNĄ i z wyjątkiem opisanym powyżej.

----------

